# Bobos???



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone is still seeing any Bobos at the Pensacola Pier. I was wanting to try and catch some if there still there. Thanks for any info.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i dont think there any being caught at the pier anymore maybe 1 or 2 a day but from 10 miles to the edge is thicker than the red snapper if you can believe that.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info. specslayer. But that sucks for me cause I was wanting to try and catch some with my new flyrod from the beach. O well, maybe next year.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I heard the Bonita were in the bay yesterday, just wondering if any have been seen or caught at the Pensacola pier!


----------

